# Construye Un Control De Temperatura Para Tu Cautin



## farzy

Espero les sea de mucha utilidad, ademas que es bastante economico y facil de armar.
el circuito  utiliza dos redes simetricas para controlar la potencia que se entrega al cautin, cada una de las cuales conduce solamente durante un semi-ciclo de la señal de entrada. por esta razon, los SCR que actuan como interruptores se conectan en antiparalelo.

Control de temperatura para cautín

El piloto o foco de neón se encarga de avisar que el circuito esta en funcionamiento. Son los que comunmente utilizan las planchas.

Con el potenciometro de 250k se regula la potencia entregada al cautin, por tanto la temperatura.


----------



## rolotech

Les cuento que yo hice otro y lo tengo montado en mi taller, este tiene un temporizador regulable de 3 a 6 minutos (el tiempo puede ser modificado) en otras palabras lleva 2 potenciómetros uno para regular la temperatura del soldador o cautín y con el otro regulamos el tiempo que permanecerá conectado.


----------



## farzy

Aquí dejo el tema completo de este circuito, viene bien explicado y trae el fotolito para que lo copien; así, como deberá verse al termino del mismo.


----------



## Zerver2008

la patilla de en medio del potenciometro hacia donde va dirijida? yo lo monte pero no me regula la temperatura del cautin.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tenes que usar una patilla de los costados y la del medio


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Hola amigos, me entró ganas de fabricarme este circuito, pero me surge una duda, este control de temperatura sirve para cualquier tipo de cautin? 

Es decir, 20W, 40W ó 60W (que son los vatios mas usados).

Por ejemplo: si yo le conecto un cautin de 60W le podré bajar al potenciometro y quizás me pueda bajar la potencia a 40W ó menos?

Y sera que si se puede armar sobre una placa universal?

Si lo armo solo va a ser para uso de 120VAC

Necesito de su valiosa contribución, de antemanos muchas gracias!


----------



## Ricardo Viturro

Me pueden decir que es un cautin se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Un cutin es un Soldador de estaño.


Un fotodiodo infrarrojo o un foto transistor, puede medir una temperatura. 
Mi pregunta es a que longitud de onda tendrian que ser para ver la temperatura del soldador.

Este circuito es un dimer. como dijo alguiien estaria bueno, poder controlar la temperatura del soldador.
entonces no solo que lo mantenga en bajo consumo (temperatura) sino tambien que sirva para poner exactamente la temperatura de trabajo. 

Saludos


----------



## wayzoken

estimados esto seviria para mantener la temperatura en un rodillo fuzor de impresora lazer ya que la ocupo para fabricar circuitos impresos por transferencia termica pero la temperatura delk rodillo se me dispara a mas de 180 cº con esto podria mantener la temperatura estable ? en menos de 180 =?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Este circuito sirve para cualquier voltaje de entrada de 110v o 220v, y puede usarse en cualquier cautin de cualquier potencia depende de la corriente que soporten los SCR.


----------



## wayzoken

pero para mantener la temperatura de un rodillo fuzor funcionara ?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si te sirve, pero como harias el control o monitoreo de la temperatura?

Porque por ejemplo si necesitas 180 grados, conectas el circuito y con un termometro o no se que uses, vas midiendo la temperatura y vas subiendo el potenciometro hasta que obtengas la temperatura que necesites, porque para que sea automatico ya es un poco mas complejo que el circuito planteado.


----------



## mabauti

> pero para mantener la temperatura de un rodillo fuzor funcionara ?


lo que tu quieres es un control de lazo cerrado; este esquema es un control del lazo abierto.


----------



## josb86

Buenas miren quiero hacer un regulador de estos pero quiero preguntar algo antes en mi casa tengo un dimmer de los que venden para focos a 110v puedo conectar directamente este a un cautin y haría el mismo trabajo o no?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

si claro, es el mismo principio de funcionamiento.


----------



## HIRHOSHY

muy buen tema, muy agradecido por los aportes subidos,y por los detalles observados, me viene como anillo al dedo, voy a armarlo y ver si lo puedo modificar y les comento los resultados, gracias a todos


----------



## HIRHOSHY

este es mas sencillo y funcional,usando tan solo diodos y un led bicolor,  ver detalles en el adjunto


----------



## HIRHOSHY

en cuanto al timer esta perfecto lo subido anteriormente por rolotech, solo se le agrego un led para poder monitorearlo, lo probe usando valores maximos de hasta 4700uf con buenos resultados

Media temperatura para cautin  con sus pcb


----------



## danielad742

Disculpen soy nuvo en el foro pero me gustaria saber como puedo hacer para controlar la temperatura de mi cautin pudiendo visualizar en un display dicha temperatura y quizas controlando el cautin por nivel de tension o corriente y no por disparos


----------



## CAYSER

unos cordiales saludos amigos del foro,soy nuevo en esta comunicad que me parece muy interesante en sus diferentes temas,bueno les comento que estaba buscando algo refernte a este tema ,pero parece que no existe mucha información por los diferentes foros,les cuento que estoy muy entusiasmado en armar este tipo de proyecto ,claro por ahora estoy estudiandolo el proyecto que presenta el amigo rolotech y talvez agregar algo al diagrama,pronto les subire imagenes y el diagrama modificado,hasta ahora todo bien en las pruebas....


----------



## simil2009

si funciona... esta en un libro k se titula 34 proyectos de electronica. busco control de temperatura con opanes.. busco ayuda


----------



## selp

hola a todos.
Yo lo arme y me quemo la resistencia, que primero le puse de 1/4.
la cambie por una de 1w y me la quemo tambien junto con el potenciometro...


----------



## Fogonazo

selp dijo:


> hola a todos.
> Yo lo arme y me quemo la resistencia, que primero le puse de 1/4.
> la cambie por una de 1w y me la quemo tambien junto con el potenciometro...


Invierte Gate1 con Gate2 del TRIAC.
Además de revisar todo, seguramente tienes algo mal conectado.


----------



## CAYSER

saludos gente del foro ,esta vez les traigo un video de como quedo el proyecto "control de temperatura para el cautin",espero les guste y esta basado en el proyecto que presenta el amigo Rolotech.

-En si el proyecto se divide en dos partes,el control de tiempo o thimer y la parte de control de temperatura,en mi caso NO me termino de convenser el lado del thimer ,cuestion que no hera preciso en la practica ala hora de tomar el tiempo osea estamos hablando de tiempos variables en los minutos ,(necesitaba colocar los minutos en la parte frontal del gabinete)y la otra fue por motivos que el regulador de tiempos solo estaba diseñado para pequeños tiempos de trabajo (estaba en minutos ,pero cortos tiempos y en el minimo tiempo propuesto no calentaba el cautin por cuestion tiempo.

-Asi que decidi cambiar el lado del thimer por otro q regule por mas tiempo ya estamos hablando de hasta 0.30 minutos osea 1/2 hora de programacion en el funcionamiento para calentar nuestro cautin ,bueno despues de eso pasamos ala practica y a controlar nuestro "REGULADOR DE TEMPERATURA" y bingooooo ....!problema resuelto,ahora si funciona bien diagamos algo asi recontra bien.

 Por ahora les subo el video y luego subire las placas  y el digrama,para aquellos amigos que deseen armarlo......:estudiando:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H97OqWEmVTU&feature


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno Carlos! te quedó bien prolija y práctica esa estación.. felicitaciones, y otros 10 puntos por el video .

PD: cómo se llama la canción del video?

Saludos


----------



## CAYSER

muchas gracias mariano,pronto estoy de regreso a casa y subire algunos proyectos mas,bueno espero compartir los diagramas modificados y los impresos listos para quienes deseen armarlo,por ahora pido disculpas si no e podido subirlo por razones de trabajo y tiempo,ya que my profesion no es la electronica ,si no la arquitectura ,pero es un hobby para my la electronica,prometo darme un tiempo para subirles los planos y diagramas ,gracias. ........:estudiando:

mariano, en cuanto ala musica pues la verdad la encontre en you tube .

nota. por cierto guarden las cajas de metal que desusan de las fuentes de pc,que ya ven que si sirve para colocar nuestros proyectos.


----------



## CAYSER

bueno como lo prometido es deuda ,aqui esta my aporte y espero les guste este practico proyecto ,subo los diagramas completos y el impreso ya modificado .......:estudiando:


----------



## mnicolau

Buen aporte Carlos, gracias  
Un consejo, parece que usás PCB Wizard y tenés el problema de la impresión errónea de la "Copper Area". Revisá acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/plantillas-pcb-wizard-11481/

Post #405, ahí tenés explicado cómo imprimirlo correctamente así queda más prolijo.

Saludos


----------



## vasr

Saludos a todos, muy buen tema!
Recien inicio en la electronica y me interesa armar este circuito; pero primero quiero comprar un cautin nuevo, ya que el que uso esta un poco viejo (tiene poco mas de 35 años) queria saber el wataje que me recomiendan, ya que segun entiendo, el banco de trabajo me regula con la temperatura maxima que entrega el cautin?. 
Gracias


----------



## luissa11

me parecen muy buenos los proyectos que puso el compañero carlos flores lujan estuve revisando el 2do (guia) y me parec que las figuras 11 y 13 no guardan relacion en cuanto al orden de conexion de la clavija, el contacto y el switch porfa si pueden revisenlo y diganme si estoy en lo cierto..!! muchas gracias por su aporte..!


----------



## CAYSER

hola *luissa11,* saludos amiga ,bueno la verdad no entendi nada de lo que estas hablando ,pero aclaro .

1 - todo lo que e puesto o e subido al foro en este tema solo es los planos o diagramas de un solo proyecto.

2 - cual es la figura 11 y 13 ,recontra revise y no lo encuentro.

3 - ademas te cuento que yo lo e realizado en la practica y me funciona bien solo que este impreso es mejorado al primero que realize pero esta probado ummm , dale una mirada existe un video , 
cualquier consulta me lo haces saber ,gracias


----------



## DOMITEC

No quiero malograrlos la fiesta colegas, pero para mi, lo que me funciona muy bien, es un diodo en serie en uno de las lineas de alimentacion de energia del cautin... El diodo rectifica la corriente a medias y de esa manera baja la corriente que entra al cauitin y calienta a medias y el sw que lleva encima del diodo hace que trabaje directo y de esa manera solo cuando lo necesitas lo pones en directo atraves del sw o interuptor... les dejo un esquema que prepare algo repentino pero de todos modos es ilustrativo.
un saludo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/punta-soldador-pone-negra-41291/


----------



## brunomdp

muchisimas gracias me vino de 10!! yo justo andaba viendo de comprarme otro soldador de menor potencia xq el que tengo es de 40W y para algunas cosas chicas (como parlantes) no me serbia xq tenia mucha potencia y me fundia el cable entonce me iva a comprar uno de menor potencia pero ahora no esto es mas barato y ademas me sirbe para ir teniendo experiencia en hacer circuitos q trabajen con tensin de red


----------



## VEGATRONICA

El diseño que les muestro lo publico la revista Cekit que como podran ver es casi o practicamente igual al que se encuentra alojado aqui en la seccion de proyectos, me decidi a armar este porque me encontre en la necesidad de regular la temperatura de un cautin en mi trabajo, la duda es esta el circuito en si si regula pero me presenta el problema que al estar el pote cerrado me da un voltaje de 67 volts mientras que al "abrirlo" completamente me entrega solo 94 volts cuando deberia de dar los 112 volts de la red, o es que acaso es lo que entrega el circuito? Es la tolerancia de las piezas? Existe caida de tension en los SCR´s? Le afecto que puse HT30 en lugar de HT32? les dejo el esquema asi como la pcb que realize ojala puedan echarme una mano, muchisimas gracias por su atencion.

Nota: Los unicos cambios que hice son: El diac debe ser HT32 y yo puse HT30 y los SCR´s son C106M se supone que manejan mas corriente(segun el datasheet). Adjunto tambien el diseño del circuito en PCB Wizard para que le hechen una ojeada


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Bueno he revisado el diseño varias veces y no encuentro nada raro estoy dudando de los diacs pero no estoy totalmente seguro el problema es que no consigo los HT32 aunque no creo que afecte tanto por 2 volts pero ustedes que me recomiendan saludos


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Hola buenos dias yo realize el circuito del principio  y me regula pero al estar "cerrado" me da 67 volts y al "abrir" me da 97 volts cuando deberia haber los 110 de la red :enfadado:que creen que pueda estar pasando, ahora estoy en mi trabajo pero en un rato pongo las imagenes del diseño que hice para que lo vean muchas gracias por su atencion


----------



## Mandrake

Somacruz dijo:
			
		

> . . . pero ustedes que me recomiendan saludos



Yo uso una cajilla con  tomacorriente doble y entre los dos tomas, los he unido con un diodo (1N4004) en la fase; de esa forma trabajo el cautin de 60W con medio ciclo de la red.


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Vaya me alegro que al menos una persona vio mi pregunta, gracias mandrake por haberte tomado la molestia lo del diodo para cortar el ciclo de alterna ya lo habia comentado alguien por aqui y lo tenia previsto pero queria hacer un circuito mas completo y no tan simple pero creo que no me quedara de otra mas que hacerlo de esta manera, creo que se puede concluir que el circuito mostrado no funciona:enfadado: pero pienso hacer el que mostro el señor cuenca en un post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/atenuador-dimmer-110-220-voltios-374/ que esta hecho con un triac le tengo fe a ese circuito y si no pues no me quedara mas remedio que hacer lo del diodo muchas gracias por su atencion


----------



## frank2009

la respuesta del atenuador (dimmer) es la mejor y mas sencilla !!!

el diodo en serie atenúa el voltaje a +- la mitad de la potencia q*UE* maneja el soldador


----------



## CAYSER

saludos Somacruz, estas  buscando algo mas complejo bien no se si viste esto  bueno la verdad funciona de maravilla.









y por aqui esta toda la imformacion ,espero te sirva,en el video se muestra los primeros PCBs pero en la direccion de abajo ,esta listo los pcb y mejorado ,listo para armar,suerte.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construye-control-temperatura-tu-cautin-4852/index3.html


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Muchas gracias CAYSER por el dato lo tomare en cuenta


----------



## Mandrake

Somacruz dijo:
			
		

> . . . creo que se puede concluir que el circuito mostrado no funciona:enfadado: . . .



No se rinda, aun queda un truco bajo la manga.  Algunos SCR requieren una resistencia entre la compuerta y  el catodo para que funcione, utilice resistencias de valor entre 2K y 10K.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si hacen el regulador, le pueden agregar esto:
_*Corte automático para el soldador*_


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Mmmm no tenia idea de eso, es raro porque en el diagrama no aparece tal resistencia,ni siquiera en el articulo que tengo tampoco menciona la incursion de algun resistor en todo caso que el circuito no funcionara, de todas formas muchas gracias mandrake, tu crees que esa podria ser una solucion lo intentare por que ya hice el circuito y la verdad inverti algo en el como para dejarlo inconcluso de todas formas tengo estimado hacer el que posteo el Señor Cuenca  y Cayser tambien me mostro uno pero lastima que ese trabaja con 220 y aca la red es de 110 muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda y sus comentarios


----------



## nacho_brc

tengo una pregunta.. tengo un soldador que funciona a 12v... si lo conecto a una fuente variable de por ej 1.2 a 12v voy a poder regular la temperatura? existe algun peligro con ese tipo de soldadores de que se queme o algo? teniendo en cuenta claro que le voy a suministrar la corriente que corresponde.. saludos


----------



## Mandrake

nacho_brc dijo:
			
		

> . . . tengo un soldador que funciona a 12v... si lo conecto a una fuente variable de por ej 1.2 a 12v voy a poder regular la temperatura? . . .


 
Aunque no especificas la potencia, y asumo que hablas de voltaje DC, esa es una forma para regular la temperatura y no debe haber problema si la fuente puede suministrar la corriente que "traga" el cautin.


----------



## nacho_brc

si.. la potencia es bien chica.. creo que son 10 w.. y lo haria con un lm317 esos reguladores variables.. tambien tenia ganas de preguntar en la casa de electronica si bienen soldadores 12v de potencias de 20 o 30 w.. que para cosas delicadas serian mas faciles de usar que los grandes soldadores que funcionan a 220.. ademas.. trabajar con 220 para bajar la potencia del soldador (con el dimmer) no me causa mucha gracia..


----------



## Mandrake

nacho_brc dijo:
			
		

> . . . trabajar con 220 para bajar la potencia del soldador (con el dimmer) no me causa mucha gracia..



Eso ya es cuestion de gustos y coincido que es mejor usar un cautin de voltaje inferior a 50V.


----------



## nacho_brc

y... el soldador que compramos no tengo drama en usarlo con los 220v.. pero cuando uno va a hacer un control de temperatura.. y lo va a estar tocando permanentemente.. ademas de que es una herramienta.. que aveces se trata muy mal.. jaja.. no me gustaria que se me pele un cablecito y me de una patada de 220.. para esas cosas supongo que los 12 v andan bien.. aparte.. lo usariamos para cosas delicadas.. si queremos soldar cosas grandes.. el viejo cautin de 30 o 60w es lo mejor..


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Aca me prestaron uno que era de baterias creo que usaba 6 volts o algo asi creo que usaba 4 pilas AA alcalinas y la verdad calentaba muy rapido y a gran temperatura lo use para algunas emergencias y la verdad me saco de apuros lastima que tube que devolverlo pues era prestado tengo entendido que lo venden en mercado libre era marca weller que desconozco si en otros paises usaran esa marca de soldador pero aca se usa mucho y tiene buena calidad y durabilidad saludos desde Mexico


----------



## nacho_brc

hice el pcb de una pequeña fuente variable de tension.. para conectar el soldador.. si queres lo posteo asi lo arman.. usa un lm317 un par de capacitores y un pote de 5k para regular la salida.. ese regulador funciona hasta 1.5 amperes continuos.. osea.. 12*1.5=18W si queremos usar un soldador de mas potencia es necesario otro regulador.. pero la plaqueta seria la misma.. solo que deberian ser un poco mas anchos los tracks ( el circuito lo saque del datasheet)..


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Todo circuito que sea "donado" es bien recibido, me imagino que el circuito que mencionas es el clasico regulador con LM317 yo hice muchos de esos y efectivamente maneja algo asi como 1.5 A de corriente puede servir para un cautin de "baterias" lastima que no es mi caso pues el mio es de alterna 110 saludos


----------



## nacho_brc

si.. es el clasico del datasheet.. supongo que debe estar en el foro y no quiero hacer repost.. igual hay un par de integrados de la misma familia que soportan 5 y 7 amperes eso es bueno saberlo


----------



## jar8

que tal, soy nuevo aqui y me intereso mucho el regulador del cautin, soy de mexico, pero pues me llama la atencion la electronica sin embargo tome la lista dela imagen inicial y fui a steren pero no me supieron dar nada, o mas bien, no les supe decir yo que era un diac un scr1, perdon por mi ignorancia, pero me gustaria  si alguien tan amable me podria decir , la lista de como llevarla ala electronica y que me entiendan, disculpen las molestias y tambien el revivir viejos temas.


----------



## pandacba

Lo pediste en un tienda de electrónica? el Diac se lo pide asi es un diodo bidireccional se lo utilza en el diparo de triac's SRC es un tiristor, este tiene que estar de acuerdo a tu red domiciliaria si es 220 peis uno de 400V y 6A


----------



## ingsgph

Hola he fabricado el controlador que esta en el archivo ISO-8859-1__control_temperatura_para_cautin_112.pdf y funciona realmente bien, necesitaba los otros dias fabricar una selladora de bolsas y lo usado tambien, y perfecto, ahora queria saber si con este controlador podria controlar la resistencia de nicron, que tienen las embasadoras que se compran, que vienen con una cinta de teflon para que no se pegue el plastico, el triac lo tendria que cambiar por otro o que reforma le tendria que hacer, desde ya gracias, las nicron vienen de 10, 20, 30 , 40 y mas cm, la que quiero usar es de 40 cm.


----------



## pandacba

Una selladora utiliza baja tensión, por lo general 12VAC, suele tener como fuente un tranformador con variad derivaciones, que se seleccionan con una llave, son distintos niveles de tensión para lograr diferentes potencias de acuerdo al material, pero la soldadura en si se controla por tiempo, por eso traen un timer....
Por otro lado el alambre de nicron viene en bobinas y te lo cortan al largo que necesites, recordando que variando el largo varia la resistencia y de acuerdo a ello hara falta más o menos tensión de trabajo y este alambre te lo pueden entregar con orejas grapadas si lo pidea asi, no olvidar que debe llevar un resorte en un extremo para mantener estirado el nicron, no demasiado porque se dañara, al calentarse este se estira


----------



## TiTaNB009

Somacruz dijo:


> Hola buenos dias yo realize el circuito del principio  y me regula pero al estar "cerrado" me da 67 volts y al "abrir" me da 97 volts cuando deberia haber los 110 de la red :enfadado:que creen que pueda estar pasando, ahora estoy en mi trabajo pero en un rato pongo las imagenes del diseño que hice para que lo vean muchas gracias por su atencion




*


Algo similar me sucede a mi solo que a mi da 88vac, para un cautin de 35w*


----------



## JUANPAVQ

TiTaNB009 dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> Algo similar me sucede a mi solo que a mi da 88vac, para un cautin de 35w*




Me paso lo mismo pero es porque medí el voltaje sin el cautín conectado.
Se me ocurrió conectar el cautín y medí el voltaje en terminales de éste y ahora si marca de forma correcta desde 20 V rms hasta los 127 V rms de  la red eléctrica. 

Puede ser que  les paso eso y si no algo anda mal con su circuito.


----------



## exia

Les comento que yo arme el circuito que utiliza los SCR y DIACS y funciona muy bien no me quemo nada de nada y regula perfectamente la temperatura del cautin.estaria padre que pudieras medir la temperatura y desplegarla en un display.


----------



## controlito

Carlos829 dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno tu circuito de control de potencia para cautin lo hice y me quedo de rechupete cuidando la estetica en el montaje de todos los componentes quedo de fabrica gracias



La resistencia de 1K que se utiliza es de potencia??


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Es de 1/4w, adjunto pdf.

Saludos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA

JUANPAVQ dijo:


> Me paso lo mismo pero es porque medí el voltaje sin el cautín conectado.
> Se me ocurrió conectar el cautín y medí el voltaje en terminales de éste y ahora si marca de forma correcta desde 20 V rms hasta los 127 V rms de  la red eléctrica.
> 
> Puede ser que  les paso eso y si no algo anda mal con su circuito.




 A lo mejor me paso igual lo voy a checar lo bueno es que no lo he destripado checo y les digo


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

He copiado el circuito de CAYSER en proteus pero no sé si esta bien, nunca hice nada con diacs, triacs.. dejo la imagen adjunta para que me digais como lo veis.

¿El potenciometro RV1 de que valor es? En el circuito original no dice nada..
¿El triac esta bien conexionado?
¿El puente de diodos de arriba es para que de igual donde conectar +- en los bornes?Como la entrada es VDC...
La bobina de 24 vueltas¿Que tamaño de nucleo y tipo es? ¿o cuantos Henrios debe de tener?

Dejo adjunto tambien el archivo original de CAYSER para que no tengais quye volver a otras paginas.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Mmm ya lo vi la bobina no es critica, le falta la tencion positiva al relay para que funcione que es la misma tension que debe haber en R3 para hacer el disparo del 555 el juego de resistencias manejan el tiempo y el triac maneja la potencia del cautin interesante diseño sencillo pero interesante

Ehh el triac parece estar bien conexionado sino que alguien me corrija, el valor de RV1 por lo general es de 250K

El puente de diodos se supone que viene de un transformador y esta entregando 9 volts segun el circuito


----------



## Limbo

> Mmm ya lo vi la bobina no es critica, le falta la tencion positiva al  relay para que funcione que es la misma tension que debe haber en R3  para hacer el disparo del 555


Ups.. que despiste ese


----------



## peperino1929

Buenas! estuve leyendo atentamente el foro en cuestion, y debido a mis escasos conocimientos sobre el tema, no pude dar respuesta a mi pregunta. Espero: no romper las reglas y que sepan disculpar mi ignorancia.... Mi pregunta es la siguiente: es posible, para evitar hacer todo el circuito para el dimmer que se muestra varias veces aca con variaciones, conectar al cautin un potenciometro con los ohms que requiera para asi regular la potencia entregada y su respectiva temperatura?? o estoy planteando tonteras?? a su vez, se le podria agregar un switch on/off?? espero haberme hecho entender... igualmente por si las moscas adjunto una imagen de lo que tengo en mente. desde ya agradezco la data que me puedan facilitar!
tengo un cautin de 30w y quiero conectarlo a 220v
necesito saber is es factible lo que planteo y de ser asi como puedo calcular que potenciometro poner.
palmadas lumbares!


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Peperino bienvenido, mmm no se podria lo que pasaria es que toda la carga caeria sobre el potenciometro y este se quemaria se necesitaria un circuito que controle la carga forzosamente saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si podes usar un dimmer comercial, de los uqe se usan en las cajas de luz, para dicroicas o incandecentes


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Estoy volviendome loco con un circuito tan simple como el de  aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/534532/ _
Tengo dos problemas... el primero es que cuando conecto V+ con el interruptor, si lo hago a cierta velocidad se me dispara sin apretar el boton de disparo 

El otro problema es el siguiente; Tengo puesto un dimmer a la salida del rele interrumpiendo la fase del circuito y cuando conecto un enchufe a veces se dispara.. 
Pensé que podia ser fem inducida y aparté los cables del pulsador de disparo de los cables de 220V y se ha solucionado en cierto modo, pero sigue ocurriendo de vez en cuando..
Lo que no entiendo es que el rele "separa" a los dos circuitos y porque si interactuo con el dimmer afecta al circuito del 555..

Edito: Se me olvidaba algo importante, al disparar manualmente el 555, cuando llega al final estado alto, baja por un segundo y vuelve a usbir a estado alto y no se vuelve a apagar... 
¿Que ocurre?¿Es algo tipico?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Estoy volviendome loco con un circuito tan simple como el de  aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/534532/ _
> 
> Tengo dos problemas... el primero es que cuando conecto V+ con el interruptor, si lo hago a cierta velocidad se me dispara sin apretar el boton de disparo
> 
> El otro problema es el siguiente; Tengo puesto un dimmer a la salida del rele interrumpiendo la fase del circuito y cuando conecto un enchufe a veces se dispara..
> Pensé que podia ser fem inducida y aparté los cables del pulsador de disparo de los cables de 220V y se ha solucionado en cierto modo, pero sigue ocurriendo de vez en cuando..
> Lo que no entiendo es que el rele "separa" a los dos circuitos y porque si interactuo con el dimmer afecta al circuito del 555..



 A ver limbo vamos por partes si usaste el circuito del PDF ay puede estar el problema, estoy casi seguro que tu problema es de filtrado, el mal filtrado de tu fuente esta provocando que se te dispare el 555 eso conlleva a que si conectas un equipo electrico y si estos producen induccion por medio de la red tambien se te puede disparar el timer, otra cosa Como es la bobina que fabricaste? Respetaste el valor? Pon unas fotos de tu circuito y vemos saludos tio


----------



## Limbo

No, no, la fuente de alimentacion estoy utilizando la de laboratorio, lo demas si esta igual.. se me olvido comentarlo en el otro mensaje..

He solucionado este problema:





> Tengo puesto un dimmer a la salida del rele interrumpiendo la fase del  circuito y cuando conecto un enchufe a veces se dispara..


Colocando un condensador de 10n en el pin 5 y a gnd..

Esto otro:


> Se me olvidaba algo importante, al disparar manualmente el 555, cuando  llega al final estado alto, baja por un segundo y vuelve a usbir a  estado alto y no se vuelve a apagar...


Era por que tenia los cables del pulsador y el mismo pulsador, al ladito de cables de 220V y supongo que eso induciria ruidos o algo parecido... creo que ya esta solucionado moviendo el pulsador de posicion en el frente de la caja..

Aunque igualmente al mover de posicion el interruptor de alimentacion me da un falso pulso aun.. si apago y enciendo no muy deprisa no ocurre... ¿eso es por ruidos del interruptor al cerrarse/abrirse o algo asi?

Gracias.
Dejo las soluciones por si algun alma inexperta le ocurre lo que a un inexperto le ocurrio alguna vez...

Saludos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Limbo dijo:


> Aunque igualmente al mover de posicion el interruptor de alimentacion me da un falso pulso aun.. si apago y enciendo no muy deprisa no ocurre... ¿eso es por ruidos del interruptor al cerrarse/abrirse o algo asi?



Que bueno que lo resolviste lo de que se te dispare igual insisto que puede ser tu fuente, comentas que es de laboratorio igual prueba poner un capacitor de 100nf en el pin de alimentacion del 555, tal vez mejore saludos


----------



## Limbo

> igual prueba poner un capacitor de 100nf en el pin de alimentacion del 555,


Ya lo lleva...si le pongo uno de mas capacidad mejorara?


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Limbo dijo:


> Ya lo lleva...si le pongo uno de mas capacidad mejorara?



Mmm no, si ya colocaste uno entonces no tiene caso poner otro; porque no pones fotos de lo que hiciste, ah por cierto como realizaste la bobina pon fotos


----------



## Limbo

> ah por cierto como realizaste la bobina pon fotos


No he hecho ninguna bobina.. suprimi toda la parte de alimentacion del circuito..


----------



## CAYSER

saludos estimado Limbo,bueno ojala pueda ayudarte con los problemas que mencionas,ahora no se si armaste la placa que subí ,bueno ami me funciona a la perfección el circuito ,si cambiaste algo por ay ,ay viene el problema suele ser que uno arma algún proyecto que se sube ,una sugerencia para entender el proyecto, primero realizas lo que esta tal cual (para entender como trabaja el circuito y verificar si funciona)luego ya viene los cambios a realizar por uno mismo,me parece que aun no lo provastes tal cual esta,suguiero que primero lo armes para luego dar rienda suelta a tus ideas y gustos en el impreso sabiendo que puedes mejorar y agregarle muchas cosas mas a dicho proyecto.saludos y suerte .


----------



## sajidhd

saludos CAYSER, serias tan amable de adjuntar algunas fotos  de como te quedo armado la placa de tu proyecto y si fuera posible que pusieras una lista de los materiales a usar, pues algunos somos muy novatos en esto de la electronica.  me refiero a mi y pues no le entiendo a algunos componentes a usar en tu proyecto, espero no molestar saludos.


----------



## CAYSER

ay esta el video para que lo puedas ver ,solo hay que leer y buscar paginas atrás esta todo ,espero te sirva.     http://www.youtube.com/user/supercayser?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/H97OqWEmVTU


----------



## kid33

que voltaje debe ser sin el cautin conectado , cuando tengo el potenciometro abierto da 127v en el multimetro y cuando esta cerrado baja hasta 125v, es correcto, u debo conectar el cautin para ve baje mas el voltaje.


----------



## fernandob

*hola, les voy a compartir mi estacion de soldado que cuenta con :*

*1 -- control de temperatura regulable segun necesidad y control visual para mejor claridad.*

*2 - apagado automatico inteligente ( no es un timer) , dicho apagado automatico es parte de un sistema que ademas protege a toda la mesa de trabajo contra cortocircuitos y sobrecargas , utiliza un programa de inteligencia variable.*

*a quien le interese lo publico aca abajo, tienen que marcar la parte blanca:*


te armas un dimmer , de los comunes y lo pones para que maneje una lamparita y en // el cautin , o soldador, asi cuando moves la perillita de el dimmer no solo varias la temperatura de el cautin sino que ademas la luz.[/COLOR]
anda hace años ok de requete ok .
le das para que caliente a gusto, como cuando estas en la parrilla.

luego el sistema de autoapagado es asi:
si o si tenes que tener una termica y/o disyuntor , si ya tenes el disyuntor en el tablero de tu casa pues pones una termica de 10 amper o de 5 amper bipolar, esta te dara una inmensa felicidad:

podes dejar toda la mesa de trabajo hecha un asco, con cables sueltos , el soldador prendido , la fuente echando chispas, que cuando salis de el cuarto bajas la termica y quedas feliz, todo se apaga, todo se muere, todo principio de incendio se detiene, toda trampa mortal para tu hijo o hermanito se desactiva .

como dije, es un sistema inteligente, que depende de TU inteligencia y de no olvidarte, te levantas para ir al baño : la apagas. 
te vas aunque no estes haciendo nada : LA APAGAS.
tranquilidad asegurada..

asi de simple.

.


----------



## ferdiboy

Solo una pregunta, en el archivo comentas que si queremos usar este circuito para controlar hasta 1,000 watts tendremos que utilizar un disipador para el triac. podrías anexar una foto de un disipador recomendado para esta potencia? gracias y saludos!


----------



## bolt

Hola yo la tengo armada a la fuente y la verdad es muy fácil el circuito y muy bien anda la verdad los felicito exelente comunidad... mucho mejor que una de alto costo y mas divertido armarlo uno mismo yo me ciento complacido cada vez que termino un proyecto... yo hice 2 circuitos iguales y los uní y tengo para conectar el cautin  y un de soldador o otro cauitin . Felicitaciones muy buen diseño


----------



## darb1308

HIRHOSHY dijo:


> Media temperatura para cautin  con sus pcb



que diodos son los utilizados en este circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo

darb1308 dijo:


> que diodos son los utilizados en este circuito?



Revisa todo el post, hay esquemas más sencillos sin diodos.


Ver el archivo adjunto 2754


----------



## DanielNR

Hola a todo el mundo!
Es interesante poder controlar la temperatura de nuestro soldador. Pero, ¿no se podría visualizar (digital o analógicamente) su temperatura de alguna manera?. Como una estación de soldadura. Supongo que nos mostraría un valor de la temperatura real. Quizá alguno de ustedes tenga algún esquema que se pueda "acoplar" al que aquí se expone. Y sino es así, se podría diseñar.
Además de lo dicho, también sería aconsejable tener un control de temperatura independiente (un conocido mío lo tiene) que al aproximar la punta del soldador a unos filamentos muestra la temperatura que alcanza. 

Saludos!!


----------



## knoleo88

Hola espero alguien me pueda sacar de mi duda yo solo encuentro DIAC de 30V de ruptura y en una de los pdf que pusieron son de 35V esto afectara mucho o puedo ocupar este DIAC de 30V????


----------



## aquileslor

Usá cualquier diac. ¿Vos crees que todos los diacs tienen la misma tensión de ruptura?


----------



## knoleo88

aquileslor dijo:


> Usá cualquier diac. ¿Vos crees que todos los diacs tienen la misma tensión de ruptura?



Pues se que no pero por algo ponen que Vbo sea de 35 pero gracias y ya de paso no encuentro capacitores de .1u ceramicos de ese voltaje solo encuentro de poliester metalizado tambien servira?????


----------



## aquileslor

Seguro que no encontrará cerámicos de alto voltaje y .1- Ponle de poliester que es lo que se consigue.


----------



## knoleo88

aquileslor dijo:


> Seguro que no encontrará cerámicos de alto voltaje y .1- Ponle de poliester que es lo que se consigue.



Si por eso opte y pues ya esta armado pero no logro observar si regula o no la temperatura calienta y todo pero lo pongo al máximo y al mínimo y no veo diferencia eso si ya no se calienta tanto como antes pero no veo si esta regulando o no alguna forma de comprobarlo


----------



## aquileslor

Medí cxon un tester (multímetro) el voltaje sobre la ficha del soldador. Al variar el potenciómetro debe bajar o subir el voltaje.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Saludos. Estoy por hacerle un control de temperatura a un cautin de 60W. Pensaba hacerlo con un termopar y un amplificadorcito operacional para amplificar la lectura y finalmente un comparador y el triac a travez de un optooacoplador. Me parece que asi funcionan algunos Weller y Hakko claro que esos trabajan en 24v.

No se si alguien haya probado los cautines BEST (chinos) de 60w, por que el mio se pone al rojo vivo. Tanto la punta como el area del calefactor brillan en rojo encendido. Antes tube un Truper de 60w y no hacia eso. ¿Eso es normal en esa potencia o hay algun problema con el mio?

Voy a experimentar y les comparto los avances.


----------



## pispis22

Hola a toda la comunidad del foro, me gustaría que me sacaran de una duda que tengo, quiero realizar este circuito que se encuentra en el foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-temperatura-cautin.htm

pero no he podido conseguir los *DIAC HT-32*, y me ofrecen los *DIAC DB3* y no he conseguido información para saber si se pueden remplazar con estos, entonces estoy confundido  para realizar y seguir con el montaje del circuito con los *DIAC DB3*.

Agradezco la respuesta  para poder seguir con el proyecto, en realidad soy muy nuevo en la electrónica.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Son* compatibles, lo puedes reemplazar sin problema.


----------



## pispis22

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Son* compatibles, lo puedes reemplazar sin problema.




Gracias *Fogonazo*, entonces voy a seguir con la construcciones del circuito.


----------



## pispis22

Hola *Fogonazo*, disculpa te molesto nuevamente, será que para la creación del circuito que anteriormente pregunte los *SCR C106D* se pueden reemplazar por los *T106D1* u obligatoriamente tienen que ser *SCR C106D*


----------



## Fogonazo

pispis22 dijo:


> Hola *Fogonazo*, disculpa te molesto nuevamente, será que para la creación del circuito que anteriormente pregunte los *SCR C106D* se pueden reemplazar por los *T106D1* u obligatoriamente tienen que ser *SCR C106D*



*No* aconsejo ese regulador para soldador, ya que el mismo efecto se puede lograr mediante un TRIAC + DIAC + Capacitores + Potenciómetro

Busca esquemas de Dimmer (Con TRIAC)


Por ejemplo: Ver el archivo adjunto 2754


----------



## elkin limas

JUANPAVQ dijo:


> Es de 1/4w, adjunto pdf.
> 
> Saludos.



Buen dia , yo arme el proyecto pero utilice un SCR S106D1,DB3,1N40007,condensador 104 400v,
y reulta que mido el voltaje de salida y este no me varia. claro lo hago sin el cautin  con el cautin conectado  no lo hecho porque este tendria que variar asi solo.... que estoy haciendo mal....agradezco la ayuda llevo  dias en esto....Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sería importante que subas el circuito y fotos del montaje .

¿ Cómo *subo* imagenes ?

Prueba intercambiando MT1 con MT2





Mejor probalo con una lámpara-foco incandescente (no de bajo consumo-ahorradora)


----------



## elkin limas

estos son las imagenes, gracias agradezco tu ayuda de antemano ya que esto se me  vuelto un reto....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Así a simple vista parece que está bien , la resistencia es marrón negro rojo dorado ?

Los diac no los veo bien , son azules ?


----------



## elkin limas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Así a simple vista parece que está bien , la resistencia es marrón negro rojo dorado ?
> 
> Los diac no los veo bien , son azules ?



si los diac son azules y son db3


----------



## DOSMETROS

No me contestaste de la resistencia.

El interruptor cierra bien ?

Lo probaste con una lámpara incandescente en vez del cautin-soldador ?


----------



## elkin limas

Uy no, hoy en la tarde pruebo  como tu dices, y te comento.

cual es diferencia en utilizar c106d(son los del manual) y s106d (los que utilice) que creo que es lo unico raro.
ademas pregunto SI EL CONDENSADOR 0.1 uF 400v es lo mismo -> 104 400V
AGRADESCO LA RESPUESTA.

gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Conoces Google ? 

0.1uf = 100nf = 100000pf = 104 (10 más 4 ceros)

Los tiristores parecen ser iguales

El potenciómetro está bueno , lo mediste ?


----------



## elkin limas

ok eso no lo he hecho, y de paso voy a comrar uno nuevo....
Gracias...


----------



## CAYSER

elkin limas,si tuvieras algún problema con la lectura de condensadores,aquí en el foro existe programas para calcular los valores de condensadores con para calcular los valores de las resistencias también,y son muy bueno solo es cuestión que empieces por buscar y los descargues ,uno el cual uso yo es el calcucap.


----------



## elkin limas

ok gracias por tu sugerencia lo voy a descargar, y el proyecto lo he tenido paradopues es  que no me funciona aun. me imagino que seran los componentes que no son los adecuados (condensadores o triac )


----------



## elkin limas

estoy realizando el mismo proyecyo pero cuando mido el voltage final siempre me da 97
quisiera saber si pudiste solucionar  para arrglar el Mio


----------



## CAYSER

comparto el circuito de la estación de soldadura,es mas pequeño y esta mejorada,el circuito y pcb esta totalmente comprobado su funcionamiento.:estudiando:


----------



## Neybero

Tengo un weller cuyo control es micro electronico y esta averiado, lo unico que puedo cambiarle es el triac, el cual esta bien. Este diagrama es a 110v y el mio es a 24v. El de 110 usa un diac el cual conduce por encia de los 32v, de manera que nunca me funcionara debido a que mi control es a 24. Mi pregunta es, funcionaria si obviase el diac que usa el de 110 y lo conectara a los 24v?


----------



## el-rey-julien

¿que no lleva un mosfet y no un triac las estaciones de 24 volt?


----------



## Neybero

El mio tiene un triac de 4 Amp


----------



## madeskjet

Hola!

http://www.ebay.es/itm/281339069591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Esto nos serviría igualmente, ¿No?


----------



## elkin limas

creo que si , pero en mi caso colombia el voltage de entrada es 110v 60 hz





madeskjet dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/281339069591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Esto nos serviría igualmente, ¿No?


----------



## DOSMETROS

elkin limas dijo:


> madeskjet dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola!
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/281339069591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Esto nos serviría igualmente, ¿No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creo que si , pero en mi caso colombia el voltage de entrada es 110v 60 hz
Hacer clic para expandir...

 
Los dimmers de 220V funcionan en 110V sin problemas !


----------



## elkin limas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los dimmers de 220V funcionan en 110V sin problemas !



pues no creo que funcionen los dimmer de 220 en 110 v pero si alguien pudiera ayudarnos excelente.?


----------



## DOSMETROS

elkin limas dijo:


> pues no creo que funcionen los dimmer de 220 en 110 v pero si alguien pudiera ayudarnos excelente.?


 
Te lo aseguro , y al contestarte te estoy ayudando ¿No te parece?

Lo de los dimmers de 220 funcionando en 110 se contestó mil veces en los diferentes post de dimmers que hay en el Foro , se nota que has leido bien poco 

Lo que no usaría es un dimmer de 110 en 220 , seguramente explote.


----------



## elkin limas

tienes razon la verdad he invetigado poco, voy a probarlo como dices....
gracias


----------



## tonycuello

Hola! Amigo Elkin,  creo que te caería muy bien comparar tus componentes con los originales del proyecto en google,  algo como los datasheét (hoja de datos del fabricante) asi tendrías una idea de cuál sería el sustituto adecuado, por otra parte el dimmer solo conectado en serie al cautin resuelve tu problema. Claro es gratificante realizar uno mismo las cosas pero aquí en venezuela comprar el dimmer sale más económico que armar uno y solo lo empotras en una caja metálica o de madera con un interruptor tipo rocker y listo!


----------



## Josnaro

Hola compañero.

Os cuento.
He hecho solo el dimmer del proyecto original para un soldador de 30w. El problema a sido que no consigo bajar de los 200v de los 230V , he tenido que cambiar el potenciómetro a uno de 1M y ya lo he bajado a 150V.

Otra cosa es que a 150V derrite el estaño pero si hacemos la regla de tres a 150v habrá unos 19W pero debe de haber menos por lo dicho, que derrite pero no para tener 19w.


Saludos.


----------



## CAYSER

Saludos gente del foro,en esta oportunidad les comparto mi nuevo juguete,bueno esta estación de soldadura se divide en 3 etapas,el regulador de voltaje,timer y el control de potencia ,la etapa del timer cuenta con un led parpadeante dándonos los pulsos para saber que esta activada y su máximo de regulación de encendido lo tenemos en 40 minutos,y la etapa de control de potencia es de forma independiente así tendremos dos cautines funcionando a la misma ves solo que uno a alta temperatura y el otro a baja o media temperatura de acuerdo a nuestras necesidades,demás esta decir que el timer es importante para que nuestros cautines no se queden encendidos cuando estamos cansados y nos echamos una pequeña ciesta jajajaja..... ,y el regulador de potencia  ya sabemos que trabaja en 220 y su mismo nombre lo dice ,bueno espero que les guste.

postada: el circuito parpadeante a sido calculado para que trabaje con un led azul,de ser otro led de color tendrían que calcularlo la resistencia de 1k que va conectado a la linea positiva ya que influye mucho el voltaje para su encendido.


----------



## dlorean1987

Hola a todos.
Quiero hacerles una pregunta.

Para usar un dimmer para hacer la estacion de mi cautin.

El dimmer de cuantos watt y amperio deve de ser para que funcione perfectamente sin ningun tipo de problemas. 

Les agradeceria su ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

dlorean1987 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Quiero hacerles una pregunta.
> 
> Para usar un dimmer para hacer la estacion de mi cautin.
> 
> El dimmer de cuantos watt y amperio deve de ser para que funcione perfectamente sin ningun tipo de problemas.
> 
> Les agradeceria su ayuda.



Debe ser capaz de controlar una potencia superior a la del soldador, con un TRIAC de *6A* en el dimmer te funciona correctamente para todos los soldadores.


----------



## dlorean1987

Gracias Fogonazo.

Tengo un dimmer de 600W 10A.
Entonces este me funcionara de maravílla.

Otra pregunta Fogonazo.
Abria un amplificador stereo de 50W o 100W con trasistores que no necesite ningun tipo de ajustes en bias o algun ajuste por el estilo solo de armar y usar.


----------



## Fogonazo

dlorean1987 dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo.
> 
> Tengo un dimmer de 600W 10A.
> Entonces este me funcionara de maravílla.
> 
> Otra pregunta Fogonazo.
> Abria un amplificador stereo de 50W o 100W con trasistores que no necesite ningun tipo de ajustes en bias o algun ajuste por el estilo solo de armar y usar.



Sip, en el Foro hay varios, mira por aquí, como para empezar.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/


----------



## adriantableta

> CAYSER dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos gente del foro,en esta oportunidad les comparto mi nuevo juguete,bueno esta estación de soldadura se divide en 3 etapas,el regulador de voltaje,timer y el control de potencia ,la etapa del timer cuenta con un led parpadeante dándonos los pulsos para saber que esta activada y su máximo de regulación de encendido lo tenemos en 40 minutos,y la etapa de control de potencia es de forma independiente así tendremos dos cautines funcionando a la misma ves solo que uno a alta temperatura y el otro a baja o media temperatura de acuerdo a nuestras necesidades,demás esta decir que el timer es importante para que nuestros cautines no se queden encendidos cuando estamos cansados y nos echamos una pequeña ciesta jajajaja..... ,y el regulador de potencia  ya sabemos que trabaja en 220 y su mismo nombre lo dice ,bueno espero que les guste.
> 
> postada: el circuito parpadeante a sido calculado para que trabaje con un led azul,de ser otro led de color tendrían que calcularlo la resistencia de 1k que va conectado a la linea positiva ya que influye mucho el voltaje para su encendido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola CAYSER!!, primero que nada queria felicitarte por tu gran proyecto!!, mi pregunta es una tontera, ya e visto todo el circuito y solo tengo una sola duda, el transformador que usas de 220 a 12V de cuantos amperes es???
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## CAYSER

adriantableta dijo:


> Hola CAYSER!!, primero que nada quería felicitarte por tu gran proyecto!!, mi pregunta es una tontera, ya e visto todo el circuito y solo tengo una sola duda, el transformador que usas de 220 a 12V de cuantos amperes es???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos,el transformador tiene 12 volt.claro que rectificados te dará mas voltaje pero no te preocupes que para eso entrara a  trabajar la etapa del regulador ,tiene un amperio ,en mi caso reutilice un transformador que encontré en una radio ya en desuso.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## DISCOV

Sería bueno utilizar un dim*m*er, un tranformador y un voltimetro digital:
a la salida del dim*m*er le conectaríamos el transformador con su respectiva fuente conectada al voltimetro entonces cuando regulemos el dim*m*er al conectar el cautin sabremos en que voltaje tendra la temperatura correcta visulizando la lectura del display.

Bueno serían en total 2 trafos, uno conectado antes del dimmer para alimentar el voltimetro y el segundo a la salida del dimmer para la lectura del voltimetro.

Tengo pensado hacer este proyecto pero con vumetro de leds, ahora a buscar el dimmer que no recuerdo donde lo guardé


----------



## francolucio

Consulta este control para temperatura del soldador anda con 220v o que le tengo que modificar??? Tengo los componentes para probarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cualquier dimmer anda , te conviene poner un preset de 10k en serie con el potenciómetro para regular el mínimo y que no sea cero.

Saludos !


----------



## francolucio

Ok muchas gracias.. En breve lo pruebo..


----------



## tecniloco80

Parece que la necesidad nos hace pensar igual a los que estamos en esto de la electrónica yo antes de comprar la estación para soldar que tengo ahora también me arme mi cauti*N*  con control de temperatura 

























*F*unciona muy bien por la thermocoupla que mantiene la temperatura estable el control lo compre en *A*liexpres me costo 11 dolares hace como 2 años el transformador que tiene en la foto no era necesario.
*S*olo que el control que compre era de 220v también hay uno igual para 110V


----------



## CAYSER

espero te sirva amigo TULLIO,y también para los demás foristas ,así es como se debe de conectar el cableado,cualquier consulta me avisan que gustosos les responderé,éxitos.


----------



## freddypenaloza

Hola. Estoy haciendo un cautin con una bujia calentadora diesel.
¿Crees que este regulador me pueda servir?
Va a atrabajar con un regulador de 12V
Gracias


----------



## DJ-AS

CAYSER dijo:


> espero te sirva amigo TULLIO,y también para los demás foristas ,así es como se debe de conectar el cableado,cualquier consulta me avisan que gustosos les responderé,éxitos.



Yo hice ésta estación de soldado hace años, y con el tiempo (a veces muchos meses, otras pocos meses) termina quemando el calefactor o resistencia de mi soldador Goot de 40w.
Lo uso a 3/4 de potencia (del máximo un poquito menos) y he notado que en el soldador se escucha como un pequeño zumbido, cosa que no pasa si lo conecto directo a 220v.
Alguna sugerencia?
Otra cosa, cuando funciona el timer, suele meter ruido en la linea de 220v y en algunos equipos de audio se escucha y en otros no. Falta filtrado?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Una resistencia original Goot dura años, o estás comprando imitaciones, o la punta es muy chica y queda demasiado holgada-suelta; entonces se recalienta.

Con 3/4 de la potencia debería durar mucho más aún !

Saludos !


----------



## CAYSER

DJ-AS dijo:


> Yo hice ésta estación de soldado hace años, y con el tiempo (a veces muchos meses, otras pocos meses) termina quemando el calefactor o resistencia de mi soldador Goot de 40w.
> Lo uso a 3/4 de potencia (del máximo un poquito menos) y he notado que en el soldador se escucha como un pequeño zumbido, cosa que no pasa si lo conecto directo a 220v.
> Alguna sugerencia?
> Otra cosa, cuando funciona el timer, suele meter ruido en la linea de 220v y en algunos equipos de audio se escucha y en otros no. Falta filtrado?



....*Y* pensar que mi cautin no es de marca y me duran buen tiempo, con el uso de éste instrumento, tal vez sea alguna mala cone*x*ion que usted *h*aya echo quien sabe, y si nos regala fotos de su armado de la estación que usted *h*a realizado, sería bueno, asi tal vez podamos ayudar a solucionar algún problema.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

buenas estoy buscando el diagrama de baku bk-938 alguien tendrá una estación así para que me ayude?


----------



## RobertMetall

Excelente circuito el de los SCR, lo armé y funciona excelente en un mi cautín de 50W 120V

El problema es que genera un ruido eléctrico espantoso y se mete a otros aparatos, sobre todo equipos de sonido.
De filtros no se mucho.
Algún circuito de filtro que recomienden para este dimmer?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

RobertMetall dijo:


> Excelente circuito el de los SCR, lo armé y funciona excelente en un mi cautín de 50W 120V
> 
> El problema es que genera un ruido eléctrico espantoso y se mete a otros aparatos, sobre todo equipos de sonido.
> De filtros no se mucho.
> Algún circuito de filtro que recomienden para este dimmer?


Busque por un filtro de linea tipo Pi Grego o double Pi Grego o mejor aun triple Pi Grego.
La diferenzia entres els es lo numero de pasos gemelos conectados en serie donde si suman lo efectos beneficos de filtragen.
Como son circuitos muy sinples ( enpleyam solamente inductores y capacitores)  puedes ustedes mismo autoconstruir.
Mire en ese enlaçe aca para entiender mejor lo que te hablo : Ruídos e filtros de modos comum e diferencial - Embarcados , hay ese otro aca : Filtro de linha (ART1032) , hay ese otro aca ( veer post#10) : Usar ou nao usar estabilizador entrada 200v saida 110v , tenemos otro aca : Filtro F-Bruta , mas otro : Cada macaco no seu galho: capacitores na linha de AC , y ese otro aca : Construindo um Filtro de Linha ( by Almeida Filho ) .
Como puede veer puedes construir lo que mejor te parece , todos funcionan de 10  desde que armados en acuerdo con lo que fue debidamente esplicado en los articulos aportados.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

